# She Bit me!



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*You'll get some great advice from experts*

You didn't say how old Gracie was and that might be important to know. There are so many wonderful experts on this site who will give you some great tips.

I'd guess that her growling about food issues has probably gone on too long just as you suspect. Piper has never been food possessive in the least but believe me, he has a long way to go on his training and most of that is my fault for being inconsistent and then sometimes his bad behavior just doesn't bother me too much, I'm a softy, but the other word for that is lenient. I looked at her pic and she's a doll ! 

Keep checking back to your thread. I know you'll get some answers.:wavey:


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Punishment is NOT a good idea... you're right.

This is a great book that goes through the steps to treat resource guarding:
Welcome to Dogwise.com

Or you can work with an appropriately qualified professional... but the steps are pretty easy to follow.

In the mean time, feed her in her crate or in a different room. Put the bowl down ebfore she enters the room or crate, and then be sure she is in a different room before picking it up again.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I would start sitting on the floor and start hand feeding her for a few months so she learns where her food is coming from. Good luck to you.


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

To give a little more info, Gracie is 2yrs old i have had her since she was about 10weeks old. She has always growled whenever someone or even kitty came near her bowl. In the past I would take her food away and hand feed her. She hated every second of that. I will try some of your ideas. This is all my fault. I have always overlooked her little stubbernesss and never let it bother me. Today was an eye opening experience. I will need to put some consistant effort into her food training. 

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would not take a bowl away. Dogs then learn that humans are dumb and don't respond to that...so they go to the next step and bite without a growl. And that's scary.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

A friend of mine used to put kibble in her mouth and let my bridge girl Hannah remove it. No aggression with her!! That would hurt my feelings also. Good luck. Great folks on here will have lots of good advice.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A. Elevate her bowl so that the perspective of a person around isn't so threatening (think about your head being down and a large person looming over you.

B. Give her HALF of the amount of food you normally do, when she is just about done, in a ridiculous, happy, "jolly" voice, say "OH! Gracie! My _good_ness! Silly me! I've forgotten to give you THIS!!!" and pour the other half into the bowl. Do this for several days, or as long as you feel you need to. As she gets more comfortable with you around her food and realizes that you are NOT taking it away but rather giving her MORE, progress to lifting the empty bowl and taking it to the counter or wherever, and filling it, all the time jabbering with the "jolly voice". She'll learn that you are not a threat as far as taking her food away. 

I've had great success with this with a number of dogs of several breeds. I personally do not like the hand feeding routine, as I have seen it actually backfire, and also have seen dogs who then will not eat meals any other way. I do feed treats by hand.


----------



## Okamiko (Sep 9, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> B. Give her HALF of the amount of food you normally do, when she is just about done, in a ridiculous, happy, "jolly" voice, say "OH! Gracie! My _good_ness! Silly me! I've forgotten to give you THIS!!!" and pour the other half into the bowl. Do this for several days, or as long as you feel you need to. As she gets more comfortable with you around her food and realizes that you are NOT taking it away but rather giving her MORE, progress to lifting the empty bowl and taking it to the counter or wherever, and filling it, all the time jabbering with the "jolly voice". She'll learn that you are not a threat as far as taking her food away.


I agree with this fully! I used this technique with my parents boxer who was food agressive. You can also do this with a little bit of wet food as a treat giving her little by little with each divided portion so that she starts to even look foreward for you to be near the bowl. Lots of praise and some understanding is going to be needed. I wish you the best of luck! And I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Having gone through this with ranger, I'd look into getting a behavourist to help you out. Especially since you said it's been an ongoing problem.

It was a definite shock to me when ranger snapped at my friend who walked between him and his (empty) food bowl. I'd had him for 3 weeks and had done all the "tests", ie feeding him and sticking my fingers in his bowl, taking food away and giving it back, etc and he NEVER showed any aggression to me. But to anyone else who went towards him when he had his head in the food bowl? He's snap at them.

Like PG pointed out, it was worse when he had his head down in a bowl (later found out his previous owner would sneak up on him and beat him when he was eating) so gee, no wonder he reacted. I got in touch with an AMAZING dog behavourist who gave me a bunch of exercises to help. A year later, Ranger is completely trustworthy around his food - no matter who walks by or takes it away from him (and he used to snap at anyone but me who'd FEED him).


----------



## Nel (Sep 10, 2010)

Unfortunately food aggression is pretty common nowadays. It takes some time to get ride of it but all you need is patients. You need to understand that most cases it has to do with dominance issue, and you must reclaim your role as the dominant one. Most of the time hand feeding is one of the best routes to go, since this places you as the feeder not the food taker and is part of resuming your dominant role. Once your dog is completely comfortable eating form your hand you can add a food bowl and hand feed from the bowl while you're holding the bowl. Gradually bring the bowl closer to the feedings and occasionally get up and walk away with the bowl, this shows that it's YOUR food and your bowl. If she shows any sign of aggression get up and walk away and not even acknowledge her. If you praise her or sound any time of happiness while shes in an aggressive state, then it is possible that you reinforce her habits. But praising her while shes in a calm state is fine. Again always consult a professional before doing anything you feel you cannot handle. Good Luck


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I would either do the protocol in "Mine" or find a behaviorist. Gracie has bitten and bitten with the intent to injure. The advice people have given you is very good, but I think in this case (since you are unfamiliar with the techniques) you should work with a detailed program.


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wish us luck, as I know it will be a long process for Gracie and myself. Not only do I need to change her behavior, I also need to change mine as well. I have always been very passive with her. Nel, I agree, it is a dominant issue. Selli Belle, I agree with you also. I am looking to getting outside help. We both need training. LOL My princess wants to kill me.. hahaha

Thank you everyone for the advice, I did try sitting next to her while she ate this morning and she was a little reluctant to eat, but finally she realized i wasnt moving so she ate, but very slowly..no growling!


----------

